# Serenity Preview - No Spoilers



## KidCthulhu (May 6, 2005)

Squeeeeeel.  PC and I just got back from the Serenity Sneak Preview, and may I be the first to say that this movie kicks ass.

It's all the trademark Whedon, tight writing, great characters, complex bad guys, witty banter and totally unexpected rat bastardy-ness.  I'll say no more, lest I be tempted to spill the spoilers.

Sean Maher and Morena Baccari (sp?) were both at our preview, and I'll bet some or all of the other cities got cast visits too.  Good thing we didn't have Gina Torres or Jewel Straite, or I would have lost Pkitty right there!

Waiting for October, so I can see it again!


----------



## Piratecat (May 6, 2005)

Oh, so good.  So very good.

If I had never seen the show, I'd give it a 7+. Having the show's backstory, it's a definite 9 or 9.5.  People stood up and cheered at the end, and it darn well deserved it.

There was a very funny intro from Joss, talking about how the movie got made even after the show was canceled. "If you like it, tell people" he said - and wow, it'll be hard to do without giving away the fun stuff. But that was my best spent entertainment dollars in months.


----------



## Crothian (May 6, 2005)

Simple question, though I guess it might be considered spoilific: does the movie leave itslef for a sequal?


----------



## BSF (May 6, 2005)

Sure, rub in your fortune at having it preview near you!  *sigh*  I can wait until it is released though.  It looks like it will be fantastic.


----------



## KidCthulhu (May 6, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> Simple question, though I guess it might be considered spoilific: does the movie leave itslef for a sequal?




I wouldn't say it does and doesn't leave openings for a sequel.  I'd say it rather puts an end to the idea of returning to a regular tv show, but can't say why.  There's definitely room for another movie or two, but it doesn't feel like "and now we leave things waiting for the next movie" like, say, X-men or X-men II.  If they have to stop here, it would feel complete.


----------



## Kid Charlemagne (May 6, 2005)

Just got back from the preview in Chicago.  I'd say the big question people are asking is: Will it deliver for those not familiar with Firefly - and I don't think I can adequately answer that question.  It delivered for me, big time.  I think things were introduced well enough that non-fans can get into it, but I'm not utterly sure of it.  I give it 4 of 4 stars.  

Never fear, Shepherd Book is in the film, as are the rest of the TV cast.  

There is no cliffhanger at the end; it could go to a sequel or back to series fine from where they left off, either one.


----------



## Pyrex (May 6, 2005)

Just got back from the Seattle screening.  Our special guest star was Adam Baldwin.

Damn that was good.

If anyone tries to tell you anything about what happens in the movie don't listen.  You absolutely want to see this while having no idea what is coming.


----------



## Shadowdancer (May 6, 2005)

Well I had a good night Thursday. I went to Austin. Found gas for $2.01 a gallon. Discovered Jack-in-the-Box has a new Blueberries and Cream shake; it was pretty tasty.

Let's see. What else did I do?

Oh yeah. I got to see Serenity, the BEST FREAKIN' MOVIE OF THE YEAR!

Book and Mal were at our screening, which was special (some of you know what I'm talking about). Nathan Fillion and Ron Glass spoke briefly before the screening (I believe Ron said it was his first time to see the film in a close-to-finished form) and then did an hour-long Q-and-A afterwards, then signed autographs. Very cool. Plus Universal had a film crew there filming people waiting in line before the screening as well as Nathan and Ron and others who spoke before and after.

As for the film itself (without giving anything away): I felt going into the movie the same way I did prior to the first LotR movie. I was excited, and I was very hopeful that it would be good. But part of me also was afraid; I was praying that it wouldn't suck. And the film exceeded my expectations -- and I had pretty high expectations. I laughed, I cried, I didn't want it to end.

In general terms, it was similar to the X-Files Movie -- they stayed with their strong suits (acting, character development and interaction, dialogue, surprises, action) and improved on their weaknesses (special effects). Not that the special effects for Firefly weren't good for a TV show, but in a movie with a larger budget you can do more. And Joss does more.

There is a bit of history lesson at the first of the movie that explains a little of the backstory for the setting, which is good for fans and newbies alike. Some things I had always suspected but were never explained for sure in the series were laid out at the start, so I was glad for that.

People asked about can the story go on from the end of the movie. Yes, and no. I don't see it ever going back to TV. But they could make more movies, either continuing from where everything is now, or set during an earlier time. Nathan and Ron even addressed that during the Q-and-A, and said there were several options that had already been discussed as far as how to proceed with another movie.

One disappointment I had (and I don't really think this is a spoiler) was that the theme song wasn't used. During the Q-and-A I asked about it, and if it would be in the final version of the movie, and Nathan said no. I hope he was kidding (he did that alot -- he's a very funny guy; he should do standup). For anyone who was at the screening Joss attended (I think Ron and Nathan said it was Las Vegas), did he address this? I really think they should use the theme song, even if just over the closing credits.


----------



## Shadowdancer (May 6, 2005)

Another thing I was curious about -- I saw someone in the crowd wearing an event-specific Serenity T-shirt for the screenings. Where did he get it? They weren't selling them at the screening or handing them out? Is there someplace online where they can be bought?


----------



## KidCthulhu (May 6, 2005)

Pyrex said:
			
		

> Just got back from the Seattle screening.  Our special guest star was Adam Baldwin.




Darn.  I'll trade you Morena for Adam.  The Firefly Actor Trading Game.  Collect all 9!  

Jayne, as always got some of the best lines in the movie.  He's very much Firefly's Cordelia; the mercenary character who says exactly what's on their mind.  Only with way more ass-kickin'  Nice to see Vera got a part too.  (Oh, come on, that's not really a spoiler!)


----------



## Henry (May 6, 2005)

AAAAAAAA!

*sob*

September 30th...

Thank you for the thumbs up, guys.


----------



## Hand of Evil (May 6, 2005)

I shall call all those that sneek this movie.....*BASTARDS*....I hate you all.    

Oh, thank you.


----------



## KidCthulhu (May 6, 2005)

Here are some spoilers that are not spoilers:

Zoe, Mal and Jayne shoot things.

Mal and Jayne say witty things in a laconic manner.

River says incomprehensible things.

Kaylee is adorable and fixes things.

There are spaceships (but strangely, no horses).

There are bad guys, and some of them are the Alliance.

A male member of the cast appears without a shirt (this is a Whedon production after all).

Mal & Inara get on each other's nerves.

Ta-dah.  Now you know everything!


----------



## Piratecat (May 6, 2005)

Shadowdancer said:
			
		

> In general terms, it was similar to the X-Files Movie -- they stayed with their strong suits (acting, character development and interaction, dialogue, surprises, action) and improved on their weaknesses (special effects).




On the other hand, it did one thing much, much better than the X-Files movie: it resolved things. Lots of plot stuff was revealed, people had character arcs that changed them, and it was a full movie in and of itself. Lord, I'm still giddy.


----------



## Thornir Alekeg (May 6, 2005)

KidCthulhu said:
			
		

> Here are some spoilers that are not spoilers:
> 
> Zoe, Mal and Jayne shoot things.
> 
> ...





Wow, I never would have guessed any of this!  Guess I don't need to go see it now.   

I'm glad to hear that people are going in with fear of unrealsitic expectations and coming away with sheer giddiness.  This is going to be a long summer of waiting and just yesterday I loaned my DVDs to a friend who has never seen Firefly.  I'm glad to bring more people into the club, but right now I want to watch the shows again to ease the pain of having to wait until September 30th.


----------



## Pielorinho (May 6, 2005)

So is it true that River is made out of chocolate?
Daniel


----------



## jester47 (May 6, 2005)

KidCthulhu said:
			
		

> Darn.  I'll trade you Morena for Adam.




Wha?!!! No Brazilian hotness?

Aaron.


----------



## Henry (May 6, 2005)

Pielorinho said:
			
		

> So is it true that River is made out of chocolate?
> Daniel




Melts in her brain, not in your hands!


----------



## Melkor Lord Of ALL! (May 6, 2005)

What is this movie about?


----------



## ShadowDenizen (May 6, 2005)

I was also at the Boston screening, and I'll agree that it was just AWESOME.
I loved Joss' intro to the film, and I was thrilled that they had Sean and Morena there.  They seemed truly humbled by the standing ovation they received.

I would have liked to stay to get some autographs, but I was overruled by the rest of the group. (Curse those early work-days!!)


----------



## Pyrex (May 6, 2005)

Shadowdancer said:
			
		

> ... I saw someone in the crowd wearing an event-specific Serenity T-shirt for the screenings. Where did he get it?...




They may have been printed on Cafepress, much like the nifty Browncoat buttons someone was handing out at the Seattle showing.


----------



## Pyrex (May 6, 2005)

Pielorinho said:
			
		

> So is it true that River is made out of chocolate?
> Daniel




Not exactly.  But I have to say I never saw the fluffy marshmallow filling coming...


----------



## Pielorinho (May 6, 2005)

Pyrex said:
			
		

> Not exactly. But I have to say I never saw the fluffy marshmallow filling coming...



When Mal said, "River, not another Peep out of you!" I didn't know that's what he meant!
Daniel


----------



## KidCthulhu (May 6, 2005)

jester47 said:
			
		

> Wha?!!! No Brazilian hotness?
> 
> Aaron.




Don't get me wrong.  She is of the hot.  But I'm kinda a) a chick and b) partial to the boys.  Hence the trade.  Although I mostly just love Jayne.  Don't know much about Adam.


----------



## Pyrex (May 6, 2005)

KidCthulhu said:
			
		

> Darn.  I'll trade you Morena for Adam.  The Firefly Actor Trading Game.  Collect all 9!




Hmm, not a bad trade, but if I were to trade I'd rather end up with Jewel than Morena.    

Adam was pretty cool though.  Stormed into the theater, charging down the aisle in his nice leather Browncoat.  

Didn't have much to say, but he stuck around afterwards to meet the fans and sign autographs.


----------



## KidCthulhu (May 6, 2005)

Pyrex said:
			
		

> Hmm, not a bad trade, but if I were to trade I'd rather end up with Jewel than Morena.




PC agrees with you, and I respect him for it.  And I'd prefer Nathan to Adam, but I can only trade what I have!

Would anyone be interested in a spoiler thread?  I really want to talk about the movie.


----------



## Taelorn76 (May 6, 2005)

How about a brief synapsis of what Firefly was about. I unfortunatly never had the pleasure of whatching an episode.   But the more I hear about it on this board the more curious I become. I only got turned on to Buffy and Angel late into each series, but I definately enjoyed Joss's work. So Firefly and now Serenity seems like something I could get into whole heartedly. 
Plus I feel a little out of this discussion.  

Thanks


----------



## Kid Charlemagne (May 6, 2005)

KidCthulhu said:
			
		

> PC agrees with you, and I respect him for it.  And I'd prefer Nathan to Adam, but I can only trade what I have!
> 
> Would anyone be interested in a spoiler thread?  I really want to talk about the movie.




I would be up for it.  There's a lot to discuss....!


----------



## Dagger75 (May 6, 2005)

First I hate you all who got to see the movie already 

This will probably be one of the few movies I will see spoiler free.  I don't know why but I read spoilers for all the movies when they come out.  Saves me a lot of money.  Wish I would have read the spoilers for Elektra.

Again hate all of you who saw the movie.


----------



## Piratecat (May 6, 2005)

You really, really don't want spoilers for this movie. It's one of the few movies where I can say that without hesitation.

Taelorn, Firefly is effectively a space western. It involves the crew of a Firefly-class spaceship - "Serenity" - set in the future in another solar system. A Sino-Anglo (Chinese-American) Alliance controls the majority of the system, having beaten the Independents ("Browncoats") in a nasty war a few years back.

The captain of Firefly is a former soldier named Malcolm Reynolds. His crew is a pilot (Wash), his second in command (Zoe), an enforcer/tough guy (Jayne), and a mechanic (KayLee).   In the TV show they pick up some passengers who stay with them, a Shepherd (or Preacher) named Book and a young doctor (Simon) and his sister River. It turns out that River is wanted by the Alliance - BADLY. She was being experimented on, and no one is quite sure what was done to her... but it has made her psychotic, and possibly very deadly.  There's also a professional courtesan, Inarra, who uses a shuttle on the ship as her base for visiting clients.

The TV show is about their attempts to survive on the fringe of occupied planets, working shady deals and dealing with the Alliance hunting them. The movie deals more directly with what was done to River, and why.

Cast from left to right:

Inarra (companion), River (crazy passenger), Wash (pilot), Simon (doctor), KayLee (mechanic), Book (Shepherd), Jayne (tough guy), Zoe (2nd officer).  Seated: Cptn Mal Reynolds.


----------



## Shadowdancer (May 6, 2005)

Some people on an earlier thread had expressed concern about the movie losing one of the TV's little "trademarks" -- no sound in space. There was even a quote posted from Joss saying that was one of the things he had been happy to "give in to" with the studio in order to get the movie made.

But there wasn't much sound when they were in space, until at the end. There were a couple of instances earlier in the movie then there was noise as the ship was passing through a planet's atmosphere -- which is to be expected -- but not when it was in space. Until that part near the end.


----------



## Shadowdancer (May 6, 2005)

Taelorn76 said:
			
		

> How about a brief synapsis of what Firefly was about. I unfortunatly never had the pleasure of whatching an episode.  But the more I hear about it on this board the more curious I become. I only got turned on to Buffy and Angel late into each series, but I definately enjoyed Joss's work. So Firefly and now Serenity seems like something I could get into whole heartedly.




The entire series is available on DVD. I highly recommend you buy, borrow or rent it and watch it. Then when the movie comes out on Sept. 30, you will be up to speed and ready to go.


----------



## Taelorn76 (May 6, 2005)

Thank you PC and Shadow for the speedy reply. 
I just headed over to Amazon, as soon as I get home it will be ordered.


----------



## John Crichton (May 6, 2005)

I was going to head to Boston but it would have been by my lonesome and I'm okay with waiting for the final product.  I am SO glad to hear that so many people here liked it.  Just gives me something else to look forward to with glee after the Star Wars crack-buzz wears off, which will probably be sometime in July...


----------



## Plane Sailing (May 10, 2005)

Interesting. I've not seen Firefly at all (has it been terrestrial in the UK I wonder?) but it sounds like it is worth watching on DVD before it comes out. I see that it is available on DVD in the UK.

The big question is, will I like it? I liked Babylon 5 lots, Farscape quite a bit although I didn't get to see it much, ST:voyager not at all. I saw a few episodes of Buffy which were entertaining but likewise didn't get into that much.

Do you think I might fit the profile for liking Firefly?

Cheers


----------



## Belen (May 10, 2005)

Plane Sailing said:
			
		

> Do you think I might fit the profile for liking Firefly?
> 
> Cheers




Before I saw Firefly, I said that Babylon 5 was the best scifi show ever made.  Then I saw Firefly and my opinion was forever altered.  Buy the DVDs.  You'll never regret it.


----------



## Henry (May 10, 2005)

Hard to say. Some people who liked Buffy and Angel, even, didn't like Firefly, but not many. The closest thing I have to compare it to, style-wise,  outside of another Joss Whedon series is the TV series M*A*S*H, if you ever saw that way back when. (Not the M*A*S*H movie, which was more comical than dramedy)

If you saw Angel at all, which it doesn't sound like you did, the style is very similar to that.


----------



## Richards (May 10, 2005)

I heartily second BelenUmeria's recommendation.

Johnathan


----------



## KidCthulhu (May 10, 2005)

I describe it as Buffy & Angel without the drama.  Which is not to say that it's not dramatic, full of beautifully drawn characters and interaction and lots of depth.  Rather, it avoids the soap opera-ness that Buffy went to in later series, and that Angel always had in spades.


----------



## Welverin (May 11, 2005)

What was the level of completeness on it?



			
				Piratecat said:
			
		

> On the other hand, it did one thing much, much better than the X-Files movie: it resolved things.




Makes sense though, with the X-files movie they knew that they were going right back to the show, with Serenity there's no knowing whether there will be a follow up of any kind.

Plus, Chris Carter is incapable of resolving anything, and on the rare occasions he did they were later contradicted, thus unresolving it.


----------



## Shadowdancer (May 11, 2005)

I always have said it would have been better if Carter had made The X-Files movie a stand-alone story (like a monster-of-the-week episode) rather than try to tie in with all the series' mythology. Let's hope he learned his lesson and doesn't make the same mistake with the second movie.


----------



## Frostmarrow (May 11, 2005)

(-Huh. I'm expecting the alien invasion in the next X-Files movie.)


----------



## Plane Sailing (May 11, 2005)

BelenUmeria said:
			
		

> Before I saw Firefly, I said that Babylon 5 was the best scifi show ever made.  Then I saw Firefly and my opinion was forever altered.  Buy the DVDs.  You'll never regret it.




Ok, thanks. I'll give it a go (is it nice to be trusted on the internet?)

Cheers


----------



## Plane Sailing (May 26, 2005)

OK, I bought the Firefly DVDs.

I've never been so impressed by a series in my life. The stories, the acting, the sets and props. Absolutely astonishing. I can't imagine how this got cancelled when dross goes on and on - a tv tragedy.

I'm halfway through the series now, looking forward to the second half


----------



## Tarrasque Wrangler (May 27, 2005)

You won't be disappointed Plane Sailing.  It only gets better, and the last episode's the best of 'em all, IMHO.


----------



## Umbran (May 27, 2005)

I had the fine luck to be at the second advanced screening of the movie last night, here in Boston.

Damned fine flick.  Shiny.

Note, you don't have to buy the DVDs to see this before the movie goes into full release.  The Sci Fi Channel will be airing all 15 episodes of the series starting July 22nd.


----------



## Henry (May 27, 2005)

Plane Sailing said:
			
		

> OK, I bought the Firefly DVDs.
> 
> I've never been so impressed by a series in my life. The stories, the acting, the sets and props. Absolutely astonishing. I can't imagine how this got cancelled when dross goes on and on - a tv tragedy.
> 
> I'm halfway through the series now, looking forward to the second half




When you get to "Out of Gas", let me know. Best darned one of the series, if you ask me.


----------



## KidCthulhu (May 27, 2005)

Really?  I find large parts of "Out of Gas" nearly unwatchable.  The flashbacks are great, but the frame story is boring after one watching.  Then again, I can be kind of claustrophobic and the idea of slowing suffocating in a little space kinda wigs me, so that might have something to do with this!

Glad you're enjoying it, Plane.  It really is the best TV made in quite a while.  Umbran, wanna go somewhere and talk about the movie where the other kids can't hear? Is Joss not a rat bastard?!


----------



## Henry (May 27, 2005)

KidCthulhu said:
			
		

> Really?  I find large parts of "Out of Gas" nearly unwatchable.  The flashbacks are great, but the frame story is boring after one watching.  Then again, I can be kind of claustrophobic and the idea of slowing suffocating in a little space kinda wigs me, so that might have something to do with this!




Not to derail Serenity too muchm but the best way to describe that story is painful, but gripping, because the first time you watch it you have no idea what the heck is going on exactly.

And the funniest part comes in the middle, with Mal and his repair part.


----------



## Thornir Alekeg (May 27, 2005)

KidCthulhu said:
			
		

> Is Joss not a rat bastard?!




I assume you mean something to do with the movie and not the fact that they keep teasing people like me with advanced screenings months before the movie officially comes out and I can see it.  I keep hoping someone at Universal changes their minds again and moves up the date to say...next week.  I really want something to wash away the disappointment I felt at Revenge of the Sith, and I think Serenity will be the best movie to do that.


----------



## KaosDevice (May 27, 2005)

I really, really hate all of you advanced screening people. The second one in Kansas City sold out before I had a chance to get a ticket. Good gawd ya'all I was pissed. I've been inflicting the DVDs on just about anyone I can since I got them last year. Going to be a loooooong wait for the movie.


----------



## Plane Sailing (May 28, 2005)

Henry said:
			
		

> When you get to "Out of Gas", let me know. Best darned one of the series, if you ask me.




Just watched it. It was probably me least favourite of the series so far - probably because the big accident 'just happened', unlike most of the others to date when I swear it looks as if there is a Rat-Bastard DM running things behind the scenes.

I did like the way that it gave an opportunity to introduce Wash and Kaylee, and the fact that Zoe took an instant dislike to Walsh seemed like a funny nod to the film tradition of a couple starting out hating each other and eventually falling in love 

Favourites of the ones I've seen so far? There is only a hairs-breadth between them and the others but I've particularly enjoyed Serenity, the Train Job, Shindig, Our Mrs Reynolds and Jaynestown.

Cheers


----------



## Shieldhaven (May 29, 2005)

I was there for the Atlanta early screening on Thursday, with about twenty of my closest friends. 

Holy cow.  What a great movie!  I laughed, I cried, it was better than Cats, I'll see it again and again.

I spent most of this afternoon getting another of my friends addicted to Firefly.  I consider this to be an afternoon well spent.

And, to quote Scott Kurtz... "Joss Whedon is my master now."

Shieldhaven


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully (May 29, 2005)

Plane Sailing said:
			
		

> Just watched it. It was probably me least favourite of the series so far - probably because the big accident 'just happened', unlike most of the others to date when I swear it looks as if there is a Rat-Bastard DM running things behind the scenes.
> 
> Cheers



What do you mean with "just happened"? (Interestingly, the whole problem is already hinted at in an earlier episode - maybe one of the pilots. I can´t remember exactly which episode it was in...)


----------



## Heretic Apostate (May 29, 2005)

Yes and no (and "sorta") answers only, since this is a "no spoiler" thread:

Do we find out more about Shepherd Book's past?

Do we find out more about River's abilities?

Do the blue-hands make an appearance?

Do we get to see Niska again?

Do Mal and Inara patch things up?

How about Simon and Kaylee, anything there? 

Okay, the last couple of questions don't need to be answered, since answering them is spoiler in itself... 

Still, I won't see the movie until it hits DVD (I *HATE* movie theaters), so I would like to know a little bit about what's going on.  I'm watching the series again, and am just starting "Shindig."  We'll see how much I remember...


----------



## Dagger75 (May 29, 2005)

Plane Sailing said:
			
		

> Just watched it. It was probably me least favourite of the series so far - probably because the big accident 'just happened', unlike most of the others to date when I swear it looks as if there is a Rat-Bastard DM running things behind the scenes.





 Please tell that to who ever broke my car last year.  Driving around for 5 years with no problems.  Just drove 25 miles to my friends house, no problem.  Drove to get myself lunch, no problem on the way there, then when I go to start my car, BAM clutch cable snaps.  Car won't run, basically dead there in the parking lot.

 They were always short cash and parts wheren't easy to come by or cheap when they could be found.  I always imagined poor Kaylee refurbishing parts when she wasn't busy keeping Serenity running.  Poor girl, she worked to hard.


----------



## Kid Charlemagne (May 30, 2005)

Edited to remove spoilers -- which _were_ spoiler-texted, but still spoilers.


----------



## Kid Charlemagne (May 30, 2005)

Incidentally, I would love a spoiler-filled thread somwhere.  Perhpas at the Rat-Bastard Boards, or I have boards that I normally use for my own campaign that has a general forum I could offer up.  A couple of other folks there saw the screening, and it would make a nice out of the way place to talk.

If there's interest, let me know.  The Rat-Bastard boards are linked in my sig, or my own forums are at crystalmarch.com


----------



## Umbran (May 30, 2005)

I'm sorry Kid Charlemagne, and heretic Apostate, but this is supposed to be a _spoiler free_ thread.  Says so right in the title.  Not "spoiler hidden" or "no spoilers for a while then we'll start answering questions".  Free.  Not supposed to be here.  

Now that you've started, someone else might decide it is okay to spoil even more.  Please, for the sake of the spoile-sensitive, could you please remove that first step down the slipperly slope?


----------



## Master of the Game (May 31, 2005)

Plane Sailing said:
			
		

> Favourites of the ones I've seen so far? There is only a hairs-breadth between them and the others but I've particularly enjoyed Serenity, the Train Job, Shindig, Our Mrs Reynolds and Jaynestown.




Those are my favorite episodes as well, though Objects in space was definately fun.

The Train Job was the first one that appeared on TV, even though Serenity was the pilot, and though almost everyone hates that Fox decided to air them out of order, I'm not sure I was all that displeased.

I wanted to see Firefly from the first ad I saw, but the opening scene in The Train Job was what hooked me.  It may not tell you exactly who the characters are, but it defines Mal, Zoe, and Jayne better than the exposition ever did.


----------



## Berandor (May 31, 2005)

My favorite episodes are Serenity, Jaynestown (the crew's faces! ), Ariel (hands of blue), War Stories, Objects in Space.

But considering it's the first season, the episodes are really of an astonishing quality. Even the bad ones are better than a good part of what's still on TV.

And in Germany, I'll have to wait and dodge spoilers until November  Nothing to say from my fear that the dubbing will be bad.


----------



## Thornir Alekeg (May 31, 2005)

Kid Charlemagne said:
			
		

> Incidentally, I would love a spoiler-filled thread somwhere.  Perhpas at the Rat-Bastard Boards, or I have boards that I normally use for my own campaign that has a general forum I could offer up.  A couple of other folks there saw the screening, and it would make a nice out of the way place to talk.
> 
> If there's interest, let me know.  The Rat-Bastard boards are linked in my sig, or my own forums are at crystalmarch.com




There is a special hell for those who post spoilers on spoiler free thread.  Thanks for removing them.   

If you are interested, there are the message forums on the official fan site.  They have a spoiler-filled forum for those who have seen the movie already.  Click on "Join the Browncoats" from the official movie website.
<!-- begin link -->
<A href="http://browncoats.serenitymovie.com/serenity/index.html?fuseaction=tools.invlink&u=thornir&linkID=36">Serenity: The Official Movie Website</A>
<!-- end link -->


----------



## Flexor the Mighty! (May 31, 2005)

So is there anything there for someone who wasn't very impressed with what he saw on Firefly the TV show?  Will I have had to seen all the episodes of the show to "get it"  Will this movie convert the unbelievers like me?  I only saw a couple of Firefly eps before it was cancelled, wasn't moved by them.  Maybe I'll try watching them again when Sci-Fi re-airs them.


----------



## Sir Brennen (May 31, 2005)

Well, I really liked the few, non-linear episodes when they aired on Fox, and became a bigger fan when I bought the DVDs.  I also really enjoyed the sneak-peek movie, but have a really hard time trying to think how it might play to the un-initiated.  Even so, I'll take a stab at it:

I believe the director's goal really is to tell a good story here, not just cater to the fanboys. I thought a very good job of explaining the backstory of the movie (short history of the universe voice-over, followed by a scene which takes place _before_ the TV series and seamlessly blends into the movie-time present.)  Fans are even given new info here. The humor was all very in character and relevant (and funny), very little "insider" type stuff.  There were a couple of character introductions (Book and Inara) I thought might seem a little shallow for the non-fan (proto-fan?), but don't think it could have been helped without getting too expository.

Overall, I would strongly recommend the movie for the uninitiated, guardedly for the unconverted, and enthusiasticaly for the disciples of Joss


----------



## The_Universe (May 31, 2005)

Is there a spoiler thread somewhere on this same topic? I want to be completely spoiled, RIGHT NOW.

EDIT: and I don't want to have to join another messageboard to get it.


----------



## Thornir Alekeg (May 31, 2005)

The_Universe said:
			
		

> Is there a spoiler thread somewhere on this same topic? I want to be completely spoiled, RIGHT NOW.
> 
> EDIT: and I don't want to have to join another messageboard to get it.





I just ran a search for you. Nope, it doesn't look like anyone has a spoiler thread going on this here.  Sorry.


----------



## The_Universe (May 31, 2005)

Thornir Alekeg said:
			
		

> I just ran a search for you. Nope, it doesn't look like anyone has a spoiler thread going on this here.  Sorry.



 There's one here, now: 
http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?p=2292046#post2292046


----------



## Thornir Alekeg (May 31, 2005)

The_Universe said:
			
		

> There's one here, now:
> http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?p=2292046#post2292046



...must...resist...temptation...to...click...


----------



## Dagger75 (May 31, 2005)

Can you block yourself from clicking the link, cause I have no Willpower.


----------



## stevelabny (May 31, 2005)

i strongly advise not clicking the spoilers link.

i also strongly advise not seeing the movie without watching the tv show. while the movie might be enjoyable for some of the dialogue and action sequences, any emotional impact the movie might have will be lost if you arent already attached to the characters. While the movie might do an ok job of explaining the characters to new viewers so you can understand the film, I don't know if it does such a good job getting you emotionally invested in the characters so you can FEEL the film. 

i think that made sense.


----------



## Umbran (Jun 1, 2005)

stevelabny said:
			
		

> while the movie might be enjoyable for some of the dialogue and action sequences, any emotional impact the movie might have will be lost if you arent already attached to the characters.




The two non-Firely-fans who I spoke to after the advanced screening disagree with that.  They felt the actors did a pretty good job at putting emoptional iompact in.

Sure, the non-fan won't feel as strongly as the fan.  But then again, how emotionally invested does a moviegoer ever get?  Two hours is not a whole lot of time to really come to care, or even to give a fetid dingo kidney about the characters.


----------



## Wolf72 (Jun 1, 2005)

I'm gonna have to start pimpin' my _Firefly_ dvd's on freinds and family in order to generate some more interest  ... 

I'm waiting with great anticipation for this movie


----------



## Master of the Game (Jun 1, 2005)

Not really spoilers, as this is spoiler free, but a thought about spoilers for those who are concidering it:



Spoiler



I would really say, don't let yourself be spoiled, you'll regret it.  I didn't get tickets, but a friend did, and he told me some important spoilers before I could stop him...  Trust me, you don't want to know.

Also, it may not be important for the movie that you watch it first, but I guarantee the shows will be better if you don't know what happens.  The movie gives away too much that must be learned slowly to appriciate.


----------



## Umbran (Jun 1, 2005)

Wolf72 said:
			
		

> I'm gonna have to start pimpin' my _Firefly_ dvd's on freinds and family in order to generate some more interest  ...




Don't even have to do that.  Sci Fi is going to be running the series starting in July.  All you need to do is say, "I'll give you free beer (or enticement of choice) if you watch this with me." No need to risk loaning out the precious DVDs and not have them come back.


----------



## Wolf72 (Jun 1, 2005)

[homer]mmmm Beeer ... [/homer]


----------



## Thornir Alekeg (Jun 2, 2005)

Really good review from a fan here:

http://www.development-hell.com/review_detail.php?idreview=13

I especially like his summation:


> I know that it’s easy to write this review off as the ramblings of a former Firefly fanatic, but when a film this great comes along, you can’t help but want to shout it from the rooftops, and this film is one of those roof-top-shoutingly great ones. You may have noticed a few sideways and less-than-complementary references to the latest Star Wars movie in this review. I do that not out of spite, but because as a fan of the first Star Wars, I’m saddened to see these prequels, like so many modern sci-fi films, that are so overly reliant on cartoony visuals, with such sub-par dialogue and performances, and no emotional resonance whatsoever, being hailed by critics everywhere as “a brilliant success!”
> 
> I remember the *original* Star Wars movies, and more importantly, what they stood for, and I see almost none of that these days, least of all in the prequels. However, Serenity serves as a reminder of what great science fiction should be about: complex characters, great dialogue, and equal parts humor, danger, and wonder. This genre isn’t simply supposed to be a showcase for the latest in digital tech: it should be an exciting, joyous, and emotionally involving experience. And that’s exactly what Serenity accomplishes, whether you’re a returning fan, or a first time visitor to the brain of Joss Whedon and his Firefly universe. When this film ended, I was thrilled and stunned, and I think you will be, too. So I say, come September 30th, gather up a crew of your own and grab a brown coat, because Serenity is a return to truly great sci-fi filmmaking you won’t want to miss.



September seems so far away...


----------



## Belen (Jun 3, 2005)

Plane Sailing said:
			
		

> Just watched it. It was probably me least favourite of the series so far - probably because the big accident 'just happened', unlike most of the others to date when I swear it looks as if there is a Rat-Bastard DM running things behind the scenes.Cheers




Oh, but you are wrong, my friend.  "Out of Gas" was set up in the pilot.  When the Serenity lands after almost getting caught by the Alliance, Kaylee mentions to the Captain that she is worried about _that particulat part!_  Mal just tells her to keep the ship running because they cannot afford a new one.


----------



## Plane Sailing (Jun 8, 2005)

Oooh, nice, foreshadowing. I love to see that in a show.

Shame that some  *&^*£_£(% cancelled it   

I just finished the last three episodes of the show. I'm particularly interested by what they did with Book in the last episode (Objects in Space)

Cheers


----------



## Master of the Game (Jun 8, 2005)

Plane Sailing said:
			
		

> I'm particularly interested by what they did with Book in the last episode (Objects in Space)Cheers




"That ain't no Shepard."

Foreshadowing indeed......


----------



## Plane Sailing (Jun 9, 2005)

Master of the Game said:
			
		

> "That ain't no Shepard."
> 
> Foreshadowing indeed......




Plus Rivers reading of his mind, which was... unexpected, compared to everyone else. A very, very different side to the man...


----------

